# Waschbox in Hamburg



## posmanet (17. September 2010)

Weiß einer Waschboxen in Hamburg? (Hochdruckreiniger, Euros einwerfen) -> Am besten bei den Harburger Bergen oder in der Gegend Nienstedten?


----------



## DiabloPB (18. September 2010)

"aldi?" 
ZU aldi!
"wie aldi zu?!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (18. September 2010)

moin!

in den harburger bergen gibt es die "autodusche", von der kärntner hütte ca. 600 m richtung autobahn auf der linken seite im försterkamp 2.

nienstedten weeß ick ooch nüscht, einfach mal an den tanken fragen


----------



## DiabloPB (18. September 2010)

sind das nicht meist dampfstrahler? dampfstrahaler sollen doch nicht gut sein für die lager und naben.


----------



## posmanet (18. September 2010)

herrderringel: Danke - ich werd mal schauen! 

DiabloBlei: ...schon richtig, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ich such trotzdem eine Waschbox mit Hochdruckreinigern.

Wer noch eine weiß: Immer her mit den Infos!


----------



## DiabloPB (19. September 2010)

ein gutes stück weiter richtung neugraben da ist auch max bahr und mc donalds dahinter sind so waschboxen 

schau: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...848095&sspn=0.00454,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> sind das nicht meist dampfstrahler? dampfstrahaler sollen doch nicht gut sein für die lager und naben.



Ja, ich hab, auf ein früheres Bike, mit nem Dampfstrahler zu doll rauf gehalten danach hat es geknarrt. 2 Monate später wurd es allerdings aus dem Keller geklaut. Seitdem lass ich die finger vom Dampfstrahler. 
Allerdings sit es wohl auch richtig. Wenn du damit vernünftig umgehst, ist es okay.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. September 2010)

Hochdruckreiniger bringen über 100 Bar Druck. Das ist weder für die Lager noch den Lack gut. Ob Umwerfer oder Schaltwerk stabil genug sind, drüber ließe sich trefflich streiten. Das man mit 100 Bar Wasserdruck aber dort wie auch an der Kette jegliche Schmierung wegbläst dürfte unumstritten sein. Und was werden wohl die Schaltzughüllen und Schalthebel sagen, wenn dort Wasser reingedrückt wird?

Fahrt nach der Tour an eine x-beliebige Tanke und wascht dort mit den bereitstehenden Wassereimern und Schwämmen das Bike per Hand!


----------



## pixelquantec (26. September 2010)

Man soll ja nicht voll drauf halten. Es geht wohl eher um den groben Schlamm, passend zur Jahreszeit. Ich rolle dann auch zur Autodusche am Försterkamp.

Besser wäre natürlich ein Kärcher direkt an der Kärntner Hütte. Hat jemand nen Draht zu den Betreibern? ;-)


----------



## Deleted 163458 (27. September 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Man soll ja nicht voll drauf halten.


Wie machst denn das bei einem gebündelten Wasserstrahl???


----------



## pixelquantec (27. September 2010)

Erstens ist der Wasserstrahl bei besagter SB-Box nicht gebündelt sondern gefächert und zweitens kommt dort beim Einwurf der Münze schon Wasser mit brauchbarem Volumen raus, ohne das man den Abzug betätigen muß.

Ist auf jeden Fall weniger Stress fürs Bike, als wenn man es auf dem Dachgepäckträger bei Regen durch D-Land chauffiert. Da macht sich schließlich auch keiner nen Kopp. Dabei kann man dort sogar am Tacho sehen, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit die Wassertropfen auf Dichtungen und Lager prasseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posmanet (27. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Wie machst denn das bei einem gebündelten Wasserstrahl???


_"Abstand"_ ist das Zauberwort.


----------

